# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  أنواع البحث العلمي

## لارين

تتعدد أنواع البحث العلمي بتعدد مجالاتها وميادينها ، ويمكن تصنيف أنواع البحوث وفق معايير مختلفة ، أهمها :

1ـ من حيث ميدان البحث :

هناك البحوث الأدبية ، والبلاغية ، واللغوية ، والتربوية ، والتاريخية ، والرياضية ، والإحصائية ، وغيرها .

2ـ من حيث مناهج البحث :

هناك البحوث الوصفية ، والتاريخية ، والنفسية ، والأسلوبية ، والتحليلية ، والمسحية ، وغيرها .

3ـ من حيث المكان :

هناك بحوث ميدانية ، وبحوث عملية .

4ـ من حيث طبيعة البيانات :

بحوث كمية ، وبحوث كيفية .

5ـ من حيث صيغ التفكير :

بحوث استنتاجية ، وبحوث استقرائية .

6ـ من حيث القائمين بالبحث :

هناك بحوث فردية ، وبحوث مشتركة .

7ـ من حيث مستوى البحث :

= بحوث أكاديمية ( البحوث الجامعية ، والدراسات العليا ، والماجستير ، والدكتوراه )

= بحوث أكاديمية متخصصة .

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع رااااااااااائع

----------

